
Show HN: athena – yet another (but better) minimal static blog generator - apas
https://github.com/apas/athena
======
socratesone
Looks great. Mind if I DM you re:set up? Having some trouble

~~~
apas
Please open an issue on Github. Thanks!

------
leerob
Nice work! Personally, I'm not a fan of the Tufte CSS style, but regardless
this looks like a cool project.

~~~
apas
Author / OP here. Thanks!

------
bovermyer
I like this. I'm going to see if I can get it to work on Linux.

~~~
apas
Thanks! If you come across any problems don't hesitate to open up an issue on
Github.

------
stephenr
As author of a WIP static(-ish) site generator myself, I'm curious why this
one enforces/uses a specific stylesbeet?

~~~
apas
Author / OP here. athena started as a pet project for my personal blog; in the
process I thought of releasing it publicly as well. I simply like Tufte CSS.
athena's a great playground to experiment with ET's ideas and SSGs while
incorporating my personal Pandoc (academic and casual) publishing workflow. My
main goal was to create one workflow to write plain text docs and be able to
publish to PDF via LaTeX (Tufte layout or not,) HTML (same,) slides, letters,
&c without (or with minimal) changes in document structure. In any way, you're
more than welcome to pull request a new, non-Tufte CSS layout.

~~~
scriptstar
Hello, you mean I can write in plain text and publish? By the way, demo site
is looking good. Although I don’t see a link to your own blog though :-)

~~~
apas
I have not migrated yet from my old Wordpress installation. Yes, you can write
in Markdown and athena will use Pandoc to convert it to static HTML for you.

